# Hyperpen 8000U - Druckempfindlichkeit?



## Ichwarhier (7. Februar 2006)

Moin!
Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Grafiktablett aus dem unteren Preissegment gekauft da ich solches zeichnen zum einen als Hobby mache und zum anderen noch ein ständig pleite seiender schüler bin 
Mein Problem ist nun dass ich nicht weiß wie ich die Druck empfindlichkeit bei meinem Aiptek Hyperpen 8000U nutzen kann.  Bei Photoshop  bzw. Gimp  ist der druck immer gleich (maximal). Gibt es irgendwelche Optionen die ich einstellen muss?
Meine 2. frage ist, ob es sich lohnt 89$ für die student version von Alias Sketchbook Pro 2.0 auszugeben (Kompatibel? Lohnenstwert?) Diese 89$ würe ich dann doch noch aufbringen ^^
mfg
Christian


----------

